# icd-9 code for penile adhesions



## KJenkins588

I have a 4 year old that came in to the Urology office and is already circumsized that had a lysis of penile adhesions. The dictation states that they developed. That is why I am not sure if I should use a congenital anomaly code. Can anyone help? THANK YOU!


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
I think u can 752.69 (congenital)code.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## dadhich.girish

I am leaning towards 605 (redundant prepuce).


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

I second 605


----------



## dsmith06351

*What CPT code*

We perfom this same procedure code 54450 states that this if for uncircumsized can we use this also on a circumsized child? And is this documented somewhere so I can show it to our doctors?

Thank You

Denise Smith CPC, CEMC


----------



## SMaranan

*Penile abrasions following circumcision*

What about 998.89 complication following a procedure not otherwise classified- other specified complication ?  A child came through our ER with  penile adhesions following a circumcision. I'm comfortable with that code. 

Thanks,
sue maranan, cpc
washington university 
department of pediatrics


----------



## AngieH

I would go with balinitis 605.


----------

